# R4512 Router Table Extension



## Gannicus (Dec 26, 2012)

Anyone have any plans, or a guide to making one of these?

I've decided I'm going to forgo making a stand alone router table for now, and instead use a router table extension. Looking online, got a lot of pics, but no tutorials.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 26, 2012)

Anybody out there?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

There are a number of threads here about building router table extensions for table saws. There is nothing terribly unique about the process to your particular saw, so a good place to start would probably just be to scope out some of the pictures in the existing threads and see what appeals to your needs. Figure out ahead of time what your plan is. For instance, how will your router be mounted? Will it just be a fixed base screwed to a board with a hole in it, or will you use a router plate or lift? How about a fence? Will you simply clamp a straight board to your table, make a router fence that piggy-backs on the TS fence, build a fence to attach to t-tracks, or buy any one of several router fences on the market? What about dust collection, miter slots, t-tracks, etc. 

I would recommend cruising this forum and the internet to look at the range of home made and purchased router table setups and see what features and hardware fit your usage and budget. It is much easier to start designing if you first decide on the specifics, purchase any hardware you decide on (purchased fence, plate, lift, track, etc), and then design once you have the physical components to hold, measure, and get a feel for. 

There is no one right way to build or design a router table extension, so get searching and do some homework. Let us know if you have specific questions or if you want feedback on design ideas. Keep us posted on your progress!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## sailorman (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't have a solution for you, but I'm planning on doing the same thing. Here's what I plan to do.

I currently have a router table with an enclosed base, on a shop built roll around stand. I like this arrangement, but want to take advantage of the space on the saw, so I can free up the space used by the router table. I've seen pics on this forum of a router fence that slips over the tablesaw fence, with a dust collection attachment over the bit. I like that idea as adjusting the fence on my current table is a real pita. I plan to make an enclosure under the table, to enclose the router, also with dust collection. On my current router table, I have a rockler dual port dust fitting, that attaches to the enclosure with a separate hose to the dust port on the fence. So I'll incorporate that in the new enclosure.

I'll also be interested to see if anyone posts their solutions here. You also might want to check the RIDGID forum, lots of R4512 info there.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 26, 2012)

Phaedrus said:


> There are a number of threads here about building router table extensions for table saws. There is nothing terribly unique about the process to your particular saw, so a good place to start would probably just be to scope out some of the pictures in the existing threads and see what appeals to your needs. Figure out ahead of time what your plan is. For instance, how will your router be mounted? Will it just be a fixed base screwed to a board with a hole in it, or will you use a router plate or lift? How about a fence? Will you simply clamp a straight board to your table, make a router fence that piggy-backs on the TS fence, build a fence to attach to t-tracks, or buy any one of several router fences on the market? What about dust collection, miter slots, t-tracks, etc.
> 
> I would recommend cruising this forum and the internet to look at the range of home made and purchased router table setups and see what features and hardware fit your usage and budget. It is much easier to start designing if you first decide on the specifics, purchase any hardware you decide on (purchased fence, plate, lift, track, etc), and then design once you have the physical components to hold, measure, and get a feel for.
> 
> ...


I'm not exactly a "design it myself" kind of person. Considering that I am incredibly green to woodworking, I'd rather follow projects, with videos, or visual instructions. This is the internet, and was hoping someone already posted a tutorial on making a router table extension for their R4512.


----------



## sailorman (Aug 9, 2010)

I just googled 'router table plan' and got tons of hits. I'd suggest finding a plan for the router table top, then just size the outer table dimension to fit the tablesaw extension.

I'd also follow Phaedrus advice and look at router tables and components so you have an idea what you want to do, they try to find a plan that has what you want.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Gannicus said:


> I'm not exactly a "design it myself" kind of person. Considering that I am incredibly green to woodworking, I'd rather follow projects, with videos, or visual instructions. This is the internet, and was hoping someone already posted a tutorial on making a router table extension for their R4512.


That's totally understandable. I don't think anything as concise as a step-by-step instructional tutorial exists, especially for one specific saw, but I think you'll find that this project can be a great opportunity to learn some new skills and practice some problem solving as you build/design. I designed and built an extension for my Craftsman TS over the last few months. Below are some links that I think you'll find helpful

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/router-table-my-table-saw-46217/
This is a low-dollar, simple extension. There is no router plate or lift and it uses the TS fence as a base and positioning device for the router fence.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/router-table-fence-roundup-44715/
This is all about fences. I started this thread when I was torn between building and buying a router table fence. There is a lot of good insight in this thread from different users about a wide range of fences and why they selected/built what they did. If nothing else, it will give you both an idea of what is possible and also what to look for.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/rip-craftsman-flex-drive-113-241691-a-44342/index2/
This is the build thread for my franken-saw, where I combined two Craftsman TS and built a TS router extension. There are process photos and you can see how it went together. Is it perfect? Negatory, but it does work. Of course I'd do some things different if I did it again, but that is usually the case with these things.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/table-saw-router-workstation-project-21848/index2/
This isn't so much a build thread, but it shows a more deluxe TS workstation with large outfeed area. 

These threads area an example of what I mean by simply searching and perusing the site. I hope that any of this helps. If you get any questions, just ask. There are lots of helpful folk around here--though you should be warned, they may want some pictures of your project to help out. After all, if there aren't any pictures, it didn't happen.:laughing::laughing:


----------

